# my tiger barbs got disease??



## 9thdragon (Sep 28, 2014)

today i woke up and found one of my tiger barb swimming awkward. He mouth is deformed when i first got him but he was swimming fine until today..and at around 1 min 20 sec my big tiger barb have white stuff in his mouth..fungus maybe? he had this when i first got him too...

what's wrong with my tiger barbs?? >.< how can i treat them?? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGlyCKvegsQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Your video is coming up as private and can't be viewed 

In the meantime, please try to answer these questions so that we can help figure out what's wrong:

1. Size of tank?

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia?
b. Nitrite?
c. Nitrate?
d. pH, KH and GH?
e. Test kit?

3. Temperature?

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? 

5. How long the aquarium has been set up?

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them?

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)?

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants?
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom?
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors?

9. a. Filtration?
b. Heater?

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used?
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long?

11. a. Water change schedule?
b. Volume of water changed?
c. Well water, tap water, RO water?
d. Water conditioner used?
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed?

12. Foods?
How often are they fed?

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms?
b. Appearance of poop?
c. Appearance of gills?

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? 
b. What meds were used?

15. Insert photos of fish in question and full tank shot if necessary. 

Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...orm-read-before-you-post-61135/#ixzz3GVysfzbC


----------



## 9thdragon (Sep 28, 2014)

oh my bad try again https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&feature=vm&video_id=JGlyCKvegsQ

60 gallons
freshwater
barebottom
probably 20s fishes
hang on filter 70
heater dont know =/
real plants 
fake decor reef

every week change water 20 percent
tap water 
quick start or conditioner before added to fish tank

feed them 2-3 times a day so they can grow

80 temp 
amminia 0
nitrate 0
nitrite 0 
ph 7.8

no treatment yet

other questions in video


----------



## 9thdragon (Sep 28, 2014)

sigh,,it died the one tiger which is deformed


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear  The white fungus looking stuff worries me a bit. Are any other fish showing symptoms?


----------



## 9thdragon (Sep 28, 2014)

To my surprise he had that for a long time like many years given to me by a owner that dont want to keep it any more


----------



## 9thdragon (Sep 28, 2014)

No sign at all just worried me


----------

